# chicken rental service ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Pa. couple's chicken rental service catching on ...

FREEPORT, Pa., Sept. 1 (UPI) -- A Pennsylvania man says his and his wife's chicken-rental service is catching on.

Phil and Jenn Thompkins of Freeport said they were giving folks who like the idea of farm-fresh eggs an opportunity to see if they were up to the task keeping hens before taking the plunge.

For $350, customers get two laying hens along with feed, a water dish and a chicken coop on wheels they can use from May until November. They estimate the rental chickens will turn out 8-11 eggs a week.

The whole story here ...

Read more: http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2013/09...catching-on/UPI-49631378068238/#ixzz2dgn0v9CG


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

It would be a lot cheaper to just buy a couple of chickens.
If you decide it's not what you want to do then just eat them.
Win Win for everyone, except the chickens and the guy that wants to rent you some.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

backlash, they are dealing with East Coast Yuppies, suburban "farmers" who get a hair to "get back to the land." 
That rental is a brilliant idea, he gets paid and Yuppies learn to love or hate their fantasy lifestyle.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Capitalism at it's best!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

VoorTrekker said:


> backlash, they are dealing with East Coast Yuppies, suburban "farmers" who get a hair to "get back to the land."
> That rental is a brilliant idea, he gets paid and Yuppies learn to love or hate their fantasy lifestyle.


East coast yuppies says it all.
I often thought of renting out my son to couples that were thinking about having kids.
A few days with that over active child would change their minds fast. 
Thank God he grew up.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I get scrap 2x4, 2x6 & a few 2x12 varying lengths from time to time( can you believe people throw good wood away!). I can buy 48" X150' chicken wire for $70.00 & a day in the sun. Then get chicks mailed to my door for less then $100.00 for the big names, cheaper in a grab bag mix.
But homesteading is a different mind set.
I had a wild guinea setting(wild: not my bird) on my land & was going to fence her in to get some chicks, come the weekend. A predator killed her & eat the nest full of eggs,before I could get the fence up.
When I told a friend/ fellow fowl rancher, he gave me a trio of guinea fowl. I had gave him some Raspberry canes the year before, but still I think I got the best of the deal for now.:sssh:
But what ever makes them happy.:teehee:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It may work ... The number of folks getting into "Backyard Chickens" is on the rise...

What they (the backyard folks) don't understand is that the chickens need a little care along the way. The coop needs to be cleaned, the chickens need feed and water... I didn't know they made a noise and the list goes on and on ...

This way they can call the folks and say "Come get the @#%* things ...


----------

